# Before and after. (pix)



## Emma (Dec 7, 2006)

I didn't know if I should put this in the other thread or have a new one. But I know some guys are interested in before and afters. 

So here is me 5 years ago





Me 5 minutes ago





BACHINGGGGGG


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 7, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> BACHINGGGGGG


Indeed.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Dec 7, 2006)

:smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Dec 7, 2006)

wow, thats quite a gain. :bow: it looks really good on you.


----------



## admirer (Dec 7, 2006)

and I want to so much!

PLEEZ tell me how!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 7, 2006)

Krikey. I missed the window of oppurtunity too.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Dec 7, 2006)

First one dunnah work. >.>


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Dec 7, 2006)

they both work for me :shrugs:


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 7, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I didn't know if I should put this in the other thread or have a new one. But I know some guys are interested in before and afters.
> 
> So here is me 5 years ago
> 
> ...



Photobucket hates me for some reason 

=Divals


----------



## Totmacher (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm willing to bet they're gone and anybody they still work for just has 'em cached. *sigh* feeling left out sucks.


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 8, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> I'm willing to bet they're gone and anybody they still work for just has 'em cached. *sigh* feeling left out sucks.




Very much true, but I got to see them :smitten:


----------



## mikael (Dec 8, 2006)

Darn! Drat! I'd love to see them


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Krikey. I missed the window of oppurtunity too.


Me too.:huh:


----------



## Emma (Dec 8, 2006)

Ok they're back. You may have to refresh your page.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Dec 8, 2006)

You look FANTASTIC, Emma!


----------



## Falling Boy (Dec 8, 2006)

So you are like really underage in the first one huh??

Better keep our eyes peeled for Dateline.


----------



## Emma (Dec 8, 2006)

Falling Boy said:



> So you are like really underage in the first one huh??
> 
> Better keep our eyes peeled for Dateline.



16 or 17. But it's not nude or anything so you won't get in trouble lol


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Dec 8, 2006)

Uh-oh. =o

I think most of the boards population above 19 just felt reeealy dirty. 

Interestingly, 16 is the age of consent in PA.


----------



## Emma (Dec 8, 2006)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Uh-oh. =o
> 
> I think most of the boards population above 19 just felt reeealy dirty.
> 
> Interestingly, 16 is the age of consent in PA.



Yeah but you're not perving at my thin picture


----------



## GPL (Dec 8, 2006)

DAMN!!

Emma, you looked hot then, but even hotter now!
Quite a gain on your frame in those 5 years.

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## mikael (Dec 9, 2006)

I agree, you were cute then, but now its like your hotness is just amplified.

take care!


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm rather proud to say I've known her (more or less) that whole time..  [brag mode off]. Yay Em!

=Divals


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Dec 9, 2006)

congrats again!


----------



## Blueyedevil173 (Dec 9, 2006)

Hi Em, 

I've actually been an admirer of yours for a long time. I remember back in the day you posted some pics of a pizza binge, and they were some of the hottest pics I've ever seen. It's great to see you posting some updated ones, and it's REALLY great that you've been gaining! The weight looks absolutely stunning on you, and I hope you grace us with more pics in the days to come.

Enchanted, 

Blueyedevil


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 9, 2006)

Em, can I be the president of your fan club?

I'll help you sort correspondence, mail out your autograph photos, etc


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Dec 9, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Yeah but you're not perving at my thin picture


You call that _thin_? My dear that is a taught and firm but curvaceous form.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Dec 9, 2006)

_Dearest Em...I can sum you up in just three words.

Too. Freakin'. Cute!_


----------



## Emma (Dec 9, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> Em, can I be the president of your fan club?
> 
> I'll help you sort correspondence, mail out your autograph photos, etc



Only if you change your user title


----------



## Emma (Dec 9, 2006)

Blueyedevil173 said:


> Hi Em,
> 
> I've actually been an admirer of yours for a long time. I remember back in the day you posted some pics of a pizza binge, and they were some of the hottest pics I've ever seen. It's great to see you posting some updated ones, and it's REALLY great that you've been gaining! The weight looks absolutely stunning on you, and I hope you grace us with more pics in the days to come.
> 
> ...



Ohhhhh I remember those pictures. That was from such a long time ago. I never really knew at the time that some people would really enjoy them. Thank you


----------



## Emma (Dec 9, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> _Dearest Em...I can sum you up in just three words.
> 
> Too. Freakin'. Cute!_



Aww you're too kind


----------



## Emma (Dec 9, 2006)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> You call that _thin_? My dear that is a taught and firm but curvaceous form.



Well I thought I was really big and fat then, it's only now that I realise I was quite thin


----------



## Emma (Dec 9, 2006)

GPL said:


> DAMN!!
> 
> Emma, you looked hot then, but even hotter now!
> Quite a gain on your frame in those 5 years.
> ...



lol You're sweet


----------



## Emma (Dec 9, 2006)

Thank you everyone else that said nice things.  I would reply direct but I feel like I'm spamming.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Dec 9, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Ohhhhh I remember those pictures. That was from such a long time ago. I never really knew at the time that some people would really enjoy them. Thank you


0.0 what's this? Do you still have them?

Also, I don't think you can spam your own thread.


----------



## Emma (Dec 10, 2006)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> 0.0 what's this? Do you still have them?
> 
> Also, I don't think you can spam your own thread.



No I don't, but when I posted these pix on fat-forums (before they were deleted because I posted them from photobucket wtf!!) someone was like "OMG, it's YOU! I've had some pictures of a girl eating pizza for years and I never knew who it was!!" all excited and whatnot lol


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 10, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Only if you change your user title



to what? lol


----------



## Emma (Dec 10, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> to what? lol



Em Fanclub President  duh LOL *joke*


----------



## kennyg-uk (Dec 10, 2006)

good too an Brit showing off her curves.

I'm definately in the england branch of the fanclub


----------



## Emma (Dec 10, 2006)

kennyg-uk said:


> good too an Brit showing off her curves.
> 
> I'm definately in the england branch of the fanclub



Yeah, there's not too many of us around here.


----------



## kennyg-uk (Dec 10, 2006)

what size were you in the two pics before and after?


----------



## Emma (Dec 10, 2006)

I was 18 stone (250lbs) in the first one, I don't know what I weigh now.


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 10, 2006)

You look absolutely stunning Em, still one of the hottest girls on the boards :wubu: But how come we dont get to see the gain in your cute face?


----------



## Emma (Dec 10, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> You look absolutely stunning Em, still one of the hottest girls on the boards :wubu: But how come we dont get to see the gain in your cute face?



You might have missed the other thread maybe? That had face pix in it


----------



## Fat Nat (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow emma, well done on getting so big! I haven't seen you for years and years. How much do you weigh these days - is this intentional gain or did the pounds just kind of find you?


----------



## Emma (Dec 11, 2006)

Fat Nat said:


> Wow emma, well done on getting so big! I haven't seen you for years and years. How much do you weigh these days - is this intentional gain or did the pounds just kind of find you?



Heh I've not really took pictures for a longggg time. I actually DIDN'T try and gain this. I just put on weight so so easily hehe. I'm not sure what I weigh. Maybe 350/360ish? *shrug* How bout you?


----------



## Tad (Dec 11, 2006)

...and I'm glad they did. I prefer the old one, not because Em has become any less lovely, but because it shows her whole face and body, while the second just shows belly and thighs. Not that it isn't nice in its own way, but I prefer a whole M to just part of one....  

-Ed


----------



## Blimpy (Dec 11, 2006)

I just wanted to say that I am a girlie and I think you are Hawt!!!!1!!!:wubu:


----------



## William (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi CE 

This is the first clear photo of your face I have seen and you look great!!! 

William 




CurvyEm said:


> I didn't know if I should put this in the other thread or have a new one. But I know some guys are interested in before and afters.
> 
> So here is me 5 years ago
> 
> ...


----------



## Emma (Dec 11, 2006)

William said:


> Hi CE
> 
> This is the first clear photo of your face I have seen and you look great!!!
> 
> William



Hahah I look mongy as hell in that pic. Please check out my other thread for decent face pix. lol


----------

